# SNOW IN TUCSON AZ!!



## Rebbetzin (Feb 22, 2013)

Rather than type in and post what I just put on my blog. 
I will save wear and tear on my old fingers and just
give you the link if anyone would like to see the
Snow we had in the desert this week.


http://glenncottage.shutterfly.com/1673


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great photos!!!  Love the one with no flash showing the rain coming down!  I didn't think it snowed there?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 22, 2013)

OMG It's Global Warming! 

Sorry I had too.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 22, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Great photos!!!  Love the one with no flash showing the rain coming down!  I didn't think it snowed there?


We live in a valley, with pretty high mountians all around us. Mt. Lemmon is about 10,000 feet.  
The mounitans get snow for sure when it rains in the winter, but down here we don't see it
very often, once every few years we get some, but it never sticks more than a few hours.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 22, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> OMG It's Global Warming!
> 
> Sorry I had too.


*The thing a lot of folks don't understand is that Global Warming screws up the weather so where it is suppoised to be cold is warmer than it should be and places that it is usually warm gets odd cold weather. Strong unusual storms happen also. Just my 2 cents worth. *


----------

